# The Biggest Long and McQuade



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm going to be in Toronto in a couple of weeks, and will have some free time while the Mrs. deals with some work stuff. I've always wanted to go to the super-sized Long & McQuade, but am not sure which of the Toronto locations it is. Could someone please let me know, so I don't end up chasing all over town only to find out that -- naturally -- it's the last one I check out? Thanks from a noob.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Haven't been there in many years, but the store on Bloor was always the flagship location.

TG


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The one on Bloor Street West. It has separate areas for sound/recording, drums/musical instruments, etc. For guitars, the electic guitars/amps are on the main floor and the acoustics on the second floor.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep, Bloor and Osssington.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

If big is what you're looking for check out Cosmo Music on the north end of town. The place is huge! 

Musical Instrument and Supply Superstore | Cosmo Music


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks all. 

I would love to check out Cosmo music, but I don't think I'll have time. My father in law actually got a sizeable gift card for Cosmo (maybe I could buy a Kramer there?) Music as a retirement award, but I think he's blown through it now.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Cosmos music is quite a store, if you want to see a 20 ft wall of guitars thats the place to go.. to bad its so far out of the beatin path


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I might still go -- I don't know how long the wife's work stuff will take. How's the used section there?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The last time i went to Toronto i went out of my way to go to the L.M north of Markham rd, as i was told it was big, well it about the same as the one south on markham rd, which is so much easier to get too..was not that impressed..


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

If you're downtown Toronto I highly recommend you visit Capsule Music on Queen St. West. They usually have a pretty great collection of guitars and amps for sale. They deal mostly in used and consignment items but they are also a dealer for some other lines (Reverend & Vox come to mind).

Capsule is probably my favourite store in the city.


http://www.capsulemusic.com


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

12th Fret on Danforth Ave E. is by no means a large store but they always have lots of great boutique & vintage guitars in there, stuff that you don't get to see every day.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Rollin Hand said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I would love to check out Cosmo music, but I don't think I'll have time. My father in law actually got a sizeable gift card for Cosmo (maybe I could buy a Kramer there?) Music as a retirement award, but I think he's blown through it now.


Cosmo is big, and has a nice selection of really high end stuff like Suhr and Anderson, as well as a ton of low end gear too. But the staff there are clueless and they will not bargain/negotiate on anything.

On the other hand they will price match any other store in Toronto.

My favorite is prob Capsule. More cool guitars per square foot there than anywhere.


----------

